
Duolingo reverse tree enhancer. Make any X – English course into English – X - losty
https://github.com/guillaumebrunerie/reversetreeenhancer
======
losty
Discussion here:
[https://www.duolingo.com/comment/10954397](https://www.duolingo.com/comment/10954397)
(Login required)

